# Cutter wheel will not engage on my Vermeer sc252



## AC1025 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm new to the forum, but I have a 97 sc252 grinder that just over the last couple of times I have gone out I have had problems with my electronic clutch engaging. I seem to have power to it, but it just will not engage consistently. It will engage once in a while, but I just cant count on when it will work. Would a bad battery or electric system on the grinder cause this? The engine is running fine so I would not think that would be the problem. Has anyone had to replace the clutch on there machine, or can they be fixed. Thanks for any help or ideas that can be given


----------



## tree md (Apr 7, 2012)

Had to replace one on my Rayco last week to the tune of $300. 

It could be a short in your wiring somewhere or a switch could have gone bad. You will just have to try and run it down. You can give it a smoke test by wiring your clutch directly to your battery and just turn it over to see if it starts to spin (don't start it, just turn it over). That will tell you whether or not your clutch is bad or you have another electrical issue.

A volt meter is invaluable when working with issues like this.


----------



## stumper63 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can almost guarantee it's the switch. I've had to replace two in the last 8 years on two different 252's, exact same symptoms you describe. Custom switch from Vermeer, get ready to bite the bullet though, they're like $55 I think. Anyway, easy fix.

Stumper63


----------



## AC1025 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas, will gladly pay for a switch then have to bend over for the clutch. Although I am not sold on the switch because whenever I turn the switch on I have power going to the clutch, but I will give it a try first it is much less money. Thanks


----------



## equipmentguru (Apr 9, 2012)

I would recommend checking voltage and ground wires at the plug. Make sure your getting 12 volts and have a good ground.


----------



## AC1025 (Apr 23, 2012)

*The electrical system is not charging the battery*

Well it turns out it was a voltage issue. Thank God!! The new clutch from Vermeer was to the tune of $550 or so, that was a happy moment when I was able to send that back. So my next problem is my honda engine is not charging my battery. So just to get by I have to charge my battery before every use in order for my clutch to engage which I know will kill my battery. My question is would the problem be the coil or how exactly does the Honda engines charge the battery? The electric systems on engines is my downfall I dont know much about them and have little patience to trouble shoot electrical issues. If someone could get me started in the right direction it would be a big help. Thanks


----------



## stumper63 (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure about you're electrical problem but I can make you a killer deal on a used clutch for that Honda engine should yours ever go bad. I replaced the engine on my 252 that had the 24hp Honda last year with a 35hp Briggs so have a good used clutch for a Honda. It has 396 hrs on it. The Honda engines have a 1-1/8" shaft, the Kohler's/Briggs a 1-7/16", so the clutches aren't interchangeable, I had to buy a new one.

Anyway, if you're interested, send me a private message.

Stumper63


----------



## tree md (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure what your charging issues could be but I always disconnect my battery and set it on a work bench in the shop when not in use to avoid issues like that.


----------

